# What are Your Desert Island Piano Libraries?



## Rory (Jul 9, 2020)

Guests on BBC Radio’s Desert Island Discs choose eight recordings, a book and a luxury item. Over the programme‘s many decades, one of the most popular luxury items has been a piano. In an era of virtual pianos, which library would you take?

No practical reason for the question. There’s also no penalty if you insist on choosing more than one. A reason for the choice(s) would be interesting, though.

I’m going with C. Bechstein’s Digital Grand. Why? Well I’ve only got two libraries, and the other (VI Labs’s True Keys German) is also a Bechstein. Don’t need two Bechsteins.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 9, 2020)

I would choose HZP. I have loads of piano vst's including Spitfire LABS and Pianobook pianos.

A lot of them do sound great but i really love how HZP sounds. I prefer bright sounding grands and this one can also do mellow. HZP has been my go to piano since i got it unless i am doing a demo for a Pianobook piano.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 9, 2020)

8dio 1985 Passionate Piano (Yamaha C5)

@DanMcKinney ’s Whole Sound 1954 Baldwin

Xperimenta Due, piano 2 (Yamaha C3)

@Patryk Scelina ’s free Novel Piano

These are the ones I use most and love.


----------



## Locks (Jul 9, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> 8dio 1985 Passionate Piano (Yamaha C5)
> 
> @DanMcKinney ’s Whole Sound 1954 Baldwin
> 
> ...



+1 for Novel Piano. Amazing that it's a free library.

I also like the felt piano in the Olafur Arnauld Composer Toolkit by Spitfire Audio.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 9, 2020)

ArtVista Virtual Grand 3, Sampletekk Seven Seas Grand, Chocolate Audio Steinway, Fluffy Audio Scoring Piano.

Embertone Walker Grand would be top or near the top of my list but I am still having issues with the pedal building up and overloading the CPU, even though I have made all the suggested changes.


----------



## Confuzzly (Jul 9, 2020)

Galaxy Vintage D.

Bought it years ago as my first ever sample library. Still use it pretty much everyday.


----------



## David Kudell (Jul 9, 2020)

Noire


----------



## stfciu (Jul 9, 2020)

From couple of days XLN Modern Upright


----------



## Locks (Jul 9, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Noire



Wow! I'm surprised I've never come across this until now. And I'm a fan of Nils Frahm’s stuff as well. Sounds really nice.


----------



## ag75 (Jul 9, 2020)

Rory said:


> Guests on BBC Radio’s Desert Island Discs choose eight recordings, a book and a luxury item. Over the programme‘s many decades, one of the most popular luxury items has been a piano. In an era of virtual pianos, which library would you take?
> 
> No practical reason for the question. There’s also no penalty if you insist on choosing more than one. A reason for the choice(s) would be interesting, though.
> 
> I’m going with C. Bechstein’s Digital Grand. Why? Well I’ve only got two libraries, and the other (VI Labs’s True Keys German) is also a Bechstein. Don’t need two Bechstein’s.


Keyscape. Incredible library.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 9, 2020)

Galaxy Vintage D

Ivory II American Concert D

Garritan CFX.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 9, 2020)

Rory said:


> Guests on BBC Radio’s Desert Island Discs choose eight recordings, a book and a luxury item. Over the programme‘s many decades, one of the most popular luxury items has been a piano. In an era of virtual pianos, which library would you take?
> 
> No practical reason for the question. There’s also no penalty if you insist on choosing more than one. A reason for the choice(s) would be interesting, though.
> 
> I’m going with C. Bechstein’s Digital Grand. Why? Well I’ve only got two libraries, and the other (VI Labs’s True Keys German) is also a Bechstein. Don’t need two Bechstein’s.


Wait, you can't run this test if you only have 2 pianos. It's not fair to us that have 100+ ones.

That said, I would probably choose my Ravenscroft 275 for basic piano as I always end up back with it. It sound good on the low and the high end. And? I'll probably change my mind a few times. 

But I also like weird pianos - my current favorite is Preparato because I just got it.


----------



## iwritemusic (Jul 9, 2020)

+1 on NI Noire!


----------



## labornvain (Jul 9, 2020)

Emotional piano


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 9, 2020)

Grand piano: Production Voices Production Grand 2 (Full Version)

Upright piano: Synthogy Ivory II Upright Pianos

Electric pianos: Spectrasonics Keyscape

Best,

Geoff


----------



## blackzeroaudio (Jul 9, 2020)

Hans Zimmer Piano and Ascend seem to be my go-to's for just about everything at the moment.


----------



## BezO (Jul 9, 2020)

At the moment, I use electrics more than acoustics.

I use Soniccouture's The Canterbury and Scarbee's Classic EP-88s equally. I'd probably take The Canterbury to the island because of it's multi-out capabilities.

If I also get an acoustic, Soniccouture's The Hammersmith.




blackzeroaudio said:


> Hans Zimmer Piano and Ascend seem to be my go-to's for just about everything at the moment.


Do you use Ascend as a "regular" piano or for it's melody engine?


----------



## blackzeroaudio (Jul 9, 2020)

BezO said:


> Do you use Ascend as a "regular" piano or for it's melody engine?



More as a regular piano. Mostly use it for the "artiuclations/FX" like twine or the hammer plucks. Adds a really nice element.


----------



## muk (Jul 9, 2020)

As standard piano Garritan CFX. For moody/cinematic tracks NI Noire.


----------



## KEM (Jul 9, 2020)

Malmsjö


----------



## David Kudell (Jul 9, 2020)

What I love about Noire is it has a bass overlay option on the low notes that’s extremely satisfying to play.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 9, 2020)

Believe it or not, mine is the good old EW Steinway D.


----------



## Yellow Studio (Jul 9, 2020)

+1 Olafur Arnauld Composer Toolkit by Spitfire Audio.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 9, 2020)

I have a new Desert Island piano!

I just used Logic's Auto Sampler to capture the Italian Grand Platinum from my Dexibell Vivo S7 to create a Sampler Instrument for Sampler (formerly the EXS24) and THIS will now be my go to.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 9, 2020)

HZ Piano


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 9, 2020)

Mine was always Ivory II American Concert D, though I always turned o the reverb and put it through Spaces II.

I also love the Ivory II uprights collection, whihc are grat fun.

But, if like in Highlander, there can only be one, it would be the VSL Synchronized Steinway D274 or the new Imperial. I use those every day I play.....


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 9, 2020)

Soniccouture Hammersmith. It's my primary instrument to compose a song.


----------



## Mike McCarthy (Jul 9, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Embertone Walker Grand would be top or near the top of my list but I am still having issues with the pedal building up and overloading the CPU, even though I have made all the suggested changes.


Hi Jay
I had the same pedal build-up glitches and cpu overloads with Embertone Walker.
I changed the number of cores in Kontakt's settings to match my cpu's core-number (4), and enabled Cubase's "multicore support".
No more cpu overloads - Walker plays perfectly ever since.

Worth a try?


----------



## Symfoniq (Jul 9, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Embertone Walker Grand would be top or near the top of my list but I am still having issues with the pedal building up and overloading the CPU, even though I have made all the suggested changes.



I agree with this. Same issue here. Wondering now if it's Logic-specific? I should give it a try in Cubase.

The VSL Bösendorfer Upright is also pretty special.

Runner-up award goes to Noire.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 9, 2020)

Keith Theodosiou said:


> I would choose HZP. I have loads of piano vst's including Spitfire LABS and Pianobook pianos.
> 
> A lot of them do sound great but i really love how HZP sounds. I prefer bright sounding grands and this one can also do mellow. HZP has been my go to piano since i got it unless i am doing a demo for a Pianobook piano.


This is such a personal taste question. I was disappointed with the middle register of HZP. IMHO Synchron Pianos sounds the best to date with Ivory pianos coming in as runnerup. CinePiano is good too. I also own other Spitfire pianos and CSS Orchestral Grand. If the piano is alone or with few other instruments I choose Synchron. If the piano is in a dense mix or with a large orchestra it really doesn’t matter what you use. But if one is looking for a soft or felt piano then that’s a totally different vibe than Synchron.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 9, 2020)

Mike McCarthy said:


> Hi Jay
> I had the same pedal build-up glitches and cpu overloads with Embertone Walker.
> I changed the number of cores in Kontakt's settings to match my cpu's core-number (4), and enabled Cubase's "multicore support".
> No more cpu overloads - Walker plays perfectly ever since.
> ...




May be but I think I am going to use AutoSampler to convert it.


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jul 9, 2020)

Piano in Blue 💙


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 9, 2020)

Don't make me choose one but my current fave 4 are:

Xperimenta Due Second Piano (C3)
Piano In Blue
CinePiano
VSL Bösendorfer Imperial


----------



## pianistje (Jul 9, 2020)

Uhhh so we have electricity and internet on our desert Island ? I’ll take the VSL Bösendorfer and Embertone Walker 1955 and download whatever comes out in the future i like more.... Those Desert Islands have lost their unique character didn’t they ?


----------



## muadgil (Jul 10, 2020)

For me it would be VSL Steinway. I love its sound, dynamics, playability.
Everytime I play piano and use my other libs I come back to that one.


----------



## Akarin (Jul 10, 2020)

The Grandeur


----------



## Buz (Jul 10, 2020)

CFX fanboy reporting in (vsl of course)


----------



## Rory (Jul 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Wait, you can't run this test if you only have 2 pianos. It's not fair to us that have 100+ ones.



I have a ways to go before I get to 100, but I did acquire a third library last night. From what I've read, the dynamics are a bit wonky, but there appear to be compensating qualities. Recordings by @jimjazzuk and @Lukas, who has written a review that is not uncritical, convinced me.

Still taking C. Bechstein's Digital Grand to the island, though


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jul 10, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> What I love about Noire is it has a bass overlay option on the low notes that’s extremely satisfying to play.


Those low chords make me heart/tummy feels nice indeed


----------



## Utkarsh (Jul 10, 2020)

(Full disclosure: I like the slightly different sounding Piano VSTs more. I think they cut through better.)
1. Noire (Native Instruments)
2. Felt Piano from Ólafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit (Spitfire)
3. Emotional Piano (Soundiron)
4. Una Corda (Native Instruments)


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 10, 2020)

Rory said:


> Still taking C. Bechstein's Digital Grand to the island, though


I've had my eye on that Bechstein for ages but have been unsure how flexible the mics are. How close/dry/intimate can the sound get? (example demos welcome from any owners!)


----------



## Argan (Jul 10, 2020)

Noire.

It can do many different styles decently and some styles GREAT. It’s tweakability really makes it fun. Playability and sound are gorgeous.

Having that said, it’s not perfect and I find the Garritan CFX better for more nimble solo piano stuff, with the VI Modern Upright great for some pop songs. 

But we are talking one desert piano, so Noire is my for sure choice


----------



## Vin (Jul 10, 2020)

Piano in Blue.


----------



## CGR (Jul 10, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> I've had my eye on that Bechstein for ages but have been unsure how flexible the mics are. How close/dry/intimate can the sound get? (example demos welcome from any owners!)


Very close & dry. I wouldn't say intimate - it's just not that kind of piano character-wise. It's extremely well sampled & scripted, with probably the deepest amount of control in shaping the sound (within a natural acoustic range, as per the developer's intention) of any Kontakt based sampled piano. Happy to render a MIDI file for you if you'd like to send me a PM.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm not a pianist but I LOVE pianos, worked for a few weeks in a music store bazillion years ago where we had in the upper floor a large hall with many pianos. the king there - on its own little stage - was this majestic grand white Yamaha C7... which no one in the store was allowed to touch... specifically(!!!) not the guys with the long hair that demo and sell those "hideous" pointy and noisy electric guitars and distortion pedals (read METAL ZONE!!!) all day 
Well, every time I had the opportunity, as in store managers went home early, I was running upstairs to that Yamaha, playing on it just soft chords and watching and feeling how my body, the other pianos in the hall... and the whole damn floor... all resonate together "on command"... almost like "God has spoken" lol

Well that's how I remember things... and no I wasn't doing drugs... well... not that I remember

OK, so from the pianos I own and those I have access in a studio, the best 2 (in that order) for my ears are:

Hammersmith for stainway - I don't care if some sample here or there is not perfect, or if real pianists think the pedal behavior is not perfect?... but man... some of the mics there give an amazing sound with TONS of resonance... it just gives the illusion that you play a "live" piano... it has soul
The space (Mark Knofler's own insane studio), the mics, the mics positions, that's as good as it can be.

Pearl Concert Grand for Yamaha - amazing how with just 8 layers it sound that good. a bit of eq boost at around 60Hz and it sounds massive, like a grand should be!
With just 8 layers and ONLY 12GB (at 16bit), I think ISW should get some music tech industry prize, cause the Pearl puts to shame other libs with x10 the sample pool.


Here are some pianos that are regarded and disappointed me:

Garritan CFX (too noisy, too spiky, a bit too much room, couldn't eq it enough to get a soul out of it) <- and its like 100GB?!

Embertone Walker (35GB per microphone, and for me, none of them sound good) <- didn't try to eq it, with 150GB sample base it should be perfect out of the box.

Noire (something in the layers is off, top layers have way to much gap and bottom layers are just masked with an aggressive dynamic low shelf that you can't disable or tune out enough. its like an auto wah pedal, why???)

Pianoteq (no thanks! the high registers are ok, i'll give it that, but as you go down? sound at the low end gets more and more like lifeless rubber. really who cares that it **technically** plays the best, when the sound is like that)

Honestly? with some tasteful eq and instrument tweaks, even the other NI pianos (Gentleman, Giant, Granduer, Maveric) are nicer than all those "regarded".

Cheers


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 10, 2020)

It’s such a subjective thing. Mike Lang, one of the finest pianists in LA, only likes Steinway, did not like Chick Correa’s Bosendorfer at Mad Hatter studios, which I loved. I loved Mason Hamlin pianos when I was in Boston, but I never see them here in L.A. 

Could not disagree more about the sound of the Walker, it’s gorgeous.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jul 10, 2020)

ArtVista Virtual Grand

Pianoteq

Maybe Keyscape


----------



## storyteller (Jul 10, 2020)

Pearl.
Maybe PIB if I get to take two to this paradise.


----------



## AmbientMile (Jul 10, 2020)

Don't know that I would be able to pick a grand piano, but for upright... Sampltekk's Rain Piano for sure!


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 11, 2020)

With these "desert island scenarios" one is never certain about the allowed quantity. If this was not an issue, I'd go with all the pianos from Galaxy / Native Instruments (minus Alicia's Keys) + abt. a dozen of my favorite uprights and grands from Pianobook.


----------



## pianistje (Jul 11, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> I'm not a pianist but I LOVE pianos, worked for a few weeks in a music store bazillion years ago where we had in the upper floor a large hall with many pianos. the king there - on its own little stage - was this majestic grand white Yamaha C7... which no one in the store was allowed to touch... specifically(!!!) not the guys with the long hair that demo and sell those "hideous" pointy and noisy electric guitars and distortion pedals (read METAL ZONE!!!) all day
> Well, every time I had the opportunity, as in store managers went home early, I was running upstairs to that Yamaha, playing on it just soft chords and watching and feeling how my body, the other pianos in the hall... and the whole damn floor... all resonate together "on command"... almost like "God has spoken" lol
> 
> Well that's how I remember things... and no I wasn't doing drugs... well... not that I remember
> ...


Funny how taste can differ so much. I have the Hammersmith pro and it sounds like the real recorded grand had a dry and lifeless flat soundboard. No singing sustain ....just awfull. By comparison i think the Embertone Walker is Steinway heaven for those after a more older Steinway sound. Best sustain of any vst. Yes it has it quirks ...but all of them have.

And i have tuned/played hundreds of Yamaha C7’s. They can sound quite good but nowhere near any top concert grand.

But i like it that we all prefer something different for various reasons and that Pearl grand still gets me intrigued.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jul 11, 2020)

pianistje said:


> Funny how taste can differ so much. I have the Hammersmith pro and it sounds like the real recorded grand had a dry and lifeless flat soundboard. No singing sustain ....just awfull. By comparison i think the Embertone Walker is Steinway heaven for those after a more older Steinway sound. Best sustain of any vst. Yes it has it quirks ...but all of them have.



That's why its called "your desert island piano" 

Regarding the Hammersmith, if you don't mind please try my mic setup, would love to hear (pun?) what real pianists think of it.
For this I use two kontakt instances.

Kontakt 1:
Set Hammersmith output to -7.9dB (I would set it to -8 round but I don't know how to make micro changes, it seems kontakt has its own steps)
All FX (Comp, Master EQ, Space) set to off
Close mic > choose Neumman M49 Pair > EQ off > set volume to +12dB
Mid mic > disabled
Room mic > choose Neumman M50 Decca Tree > EQ off > set volume to -1dB

Kontakt 2:
Set Hammersmith output to -6.3dB (again, that's what kontakt gives)
All FX (Comp, Master EQ, Space) set to off
Close mic > disabled
Mid mic > disabled
Room mic > choose Neumman KU-100 Head > EQ off > set volume to +2.8dB

** Important: in kontakt 2>options disable all "noises" (key off, dampers, pedal noise etc) or else all this will double with kontakt 1.

For room/verb I like my Lexicons boxes but with the plugin try something like:
Concert Hall (from large halls), early Level at 0dB (max volume), room size 60 meters, reverb time 1.8sec, chorus at 7, chorus depth at 70%

There are few more fine tunings here and there, but this is like 90% of my setup


----------



## Adam Takacs (Jul 11, 2020)

VSL Bösendorfer upright


----------



## Rory (Jul 11, 2020)

Westwood said:


> ALT PIANO
> 
> Just released and on launch price now.
> 
> ...




The good news is that you're the only vendor who has treated this thread as a vehicle to advertise its wares.


----------



## Westwood (Jul 11, 2020)

Rory said:


> The good news is that you're the only vendor who has treated this thread as a vehicle to advertise its wares.


Apologies, deleted.


----------



## pianistje (Jul 11, 2020)

Thank you for your efforts Hendrixon !!... but sorry ...I gave up on the Hammersmith and never use it or planning to do so. I DO think the Hammersmith sounds very realistic on a recording . I chose it over the Galaxy Vintage D by comparing the same recording over and over again. But it’s the default dry sound (not talking about reverb or close vs wet mics) when playing myself that turned me off. Just like I love the Garritan CFX for playing but not recording.

The VSL BI gives me fantastic playability and Embertone and Sam Samples give me the preferred Steinway sound in recordings.

I am very happy right now with my fav. Piano vsts.... and gladly you like yours.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jul 11, 2020)

Sam Samples? never heard of it...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 11, 2020)

Westwood said:


> Apologies, deleted.


As an owner of said library AND an early contributor to this thread I can say this: it may be buyer’s bias and “early” enthusiasm... but this piano has character and may very well enter my personal top 5 SOON


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 11, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Sam Samples? never heard of it...


Simple Sam Steinway I assume.


----------



## lumcas (Jul 11, 2020)

tadam said:


> VSL Bösendorfer upright



Hmm, ok. I refuse to use an upright on my desert island. There sure must be enough space for a grand. I like VSL Synchron Steinway, CFX and Blüthner equally. Would all 3 fit though?


----------



## Hendrixon (Jul 11, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Simple Sam Steinway I assume.



I just saw Simeon's youtube play thru... and well... really nice!
[bought it and downloading]


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 11, 2020)

Lately I've moved from Ivory II to NI Grandeur and Noire. I want to grab the Embertone Walker but some folks are still having pedal issues so I'm trying to resist and wait for a fix.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 11, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> I just saw Simeon's youtube play thru... and well... really nice!
> [bought it and downloading]


That's VI-C: musicians helping musicians spend money.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 11, 2020)

Cinepiano
Imperfect Samples Fazioli


----------



## Glen Brown (Jul 11, 2020)

Can’t leave home without Keyscape. Also una chorda and olafur’s felt piano.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 11, 2020)

Pianoteq Pro (with Blüthner)
C. Bechstein Digital Grand
Soundiron Emotional Piano
Whole Sound 1954 Baldwin
Embertone Walker Grand 
ImpactSoundworks Pearl Grand
OrangeTreeSamples Rosewood 
Wavesfactory Mercury Grand
CineSamples CinePiano


----------



## X-Bassist (Jul 11, 2020)

I like Cinepiano over HZ and Hammersmith.

But Simple Sam Stienway is great for under $100 (I think it’s $49)

Heard the spot on American Beauty preset and was sold. Many of the presets makes that piano a steal. I wish more developers would tweak out presets (like Soniccouture on their EP’s and Wurlie)- really gets more value out of the samples.


----------



## JamieLang (Jul 13, 2020)

Galaxy Vintage D.
Ivory American D. 

Now that the Embertone has half/repedalling...I'd like to give it a shot. It sounds good, but without those, it just can't stand with my two faves.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 3, 2020)

I've been through a silly amount of new piano libraries recently, just a silly amount, but each one didn't quite hit the mark, there was always something lacking, something not quite right, something that needed tweaking, the tone, the velocity, whatever, something that got it the way of me just sitting down and simply playing.

Last night I tried Embertone 1955 Walker Concert D for the first time, thought I'd give it a quick 10 minute test just before bed! Then over an hour later, it dawned on me, I'd played it non-stop, straight off the download, without tweaking anything.

Absolutely nothing needed tweaking, I just sat, played and had fun just simply playing without any distractions of having to tweak anything. That's never happened for me with any other library. I then continued to play for another half hour before realising it was pretty late now! Or early Monday morning!

So, Embertone 1955 Walker Concert D would make me very happy on the island, it's all play, no tweak!!

PS. Of all the popular libraries, I've yet to try Galaxy Vintage D or Garritan CFX. Garritan is on order, due this week and Galaxy Vintage D is having to wait until next month at least, I've got to have at least a resemblance of some self-control buying piano libraries! But right now, it's Embertone!


----------



## gfd (Aug 3, 2020)

The VSL Synchron Bosendorfer Imperial is the best conventional piano library I have played. I love the sound of the Embertone. If they ever fix the pedal timing and figure out how to stop it from disintegrating with heavy damper use; it may be my favourite.


----------



## keepitsimple (Aug 3, 2020)

Garritan CFX or Ravenscroft.

Because no matter what else i play (including VSL pianos), the dynamics transitions on those two feel like a real grand.

If i was VERY pushed to pick between the two, i would pick Garritan CFX because you can create many facets with those mic perspectives.....and the soft pedal on it sounds gorgeous.



Honorable mention to Keyscape's Wing Upright....so raw and inspiring to play.


----------



## filipjonathan (Aug 3, 2020)

NI Alicia's Keys. I just love the warmth yet it doesn't sound dark.


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 3, 2020)

I used to say Piano in Blue, which is still great, but has gotten me into trouble due to its noise. Only a problem when totally exposed, but a problem nonetheless.

When CinePiano came out, I was pretty dismissive - seemed like they were squeezing as many "cine" things as they could until they ran out of ideas. But when I finally checked it out I was really amazed at the sound, and it doesn't hurt that it's in the same room and has multiple profiles for different situations. They really took PIB and built on it. CinePiano has all of the positives of Piano in Blue, all the warmth, and none of the downsides. That's my desert island piano for sure.

Bonus pick: Fractal Audio's Woodchester. Overall a more reliable and better sounding felt piano than the competition that I've heard. Plus you have the synth layers.


----------



## motomotomoto (Aug 3, 2020)

Boring choices but I mostly use Embertone Walker and Spitfire Soft Piano for more emotional stuff. I’ll sometimes throw in some character pianos from Piano Book now and then as well.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 4, 2020)

I have gone through fifty as my “desert island” piano, but I think I am back to the ArtVista Virtual Grand 3 because of its versatility.


----------



## tf-drone (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi,

I admit I am a synth fan, so for me I would take an old Casio CZ-1 synth. It has a nice, mellow, quite variable piano sound that of course does not sound like a real piano. I do like it anyway and the synth offers a multitide of other sounds ggg


----------



## Leon Portelance (Aug 5, 2020)

WaveFactory Mercury Grand, Sampketekk Black Grand. For electric, Soniccouture's The Canterbury Suitcase


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 6, 2020)

I've noticed WaveFactory Mercury gets a lot of mentions, I've got it too, but the velocity curve seems messed up, so that everything is really quite, so much so I'd have to hit the keys with a brick to get any response!

When I go into the settings, it's as if the curve is blank, there's nothing shown. Then when I click on the curve setting, it jumps back into life, but I believe with a linear default curve. It's as if it's not getting the curve in the snapshot etc.

Also, the FX are on permanently, chorus is used on every snapshot! I'm hoping it just mine and I can fix it, as I'd really like to love this piano! 

(All on latest Kontakt, lastest Mercury and Windows 10.)

Does anyone else have this issue?

Thanks all

Andy.


----------



## Rory (Aug 6, 2020)

whinecellar said:


> I haven’t talked about this here yet because it’s really geared for my “BackStage Pass” product for MainStage, which is really geared for live performance... but the instrument itself loads into Logic natively and I’ll eventually release a Kontakt version as well. It’s certainly one of my favorites and has been getting rave reviews!



Jim, what do you suppose is going to happen to this thread if every vendor of piano libraries, of which there are many, uses it as a vehicle to market their products? Early on in the thread, one vendor did what you are now doing, and deleted his post. There are entire sub-forums here specifically for marketing.


----------



## tc9000 (Aug 6, 2020)

First choice:

Simple Sam Samples Signature Grand - #1 because it makes me happy. cinematic, flexible... my fave piano atm

Joint second:

XPERIMENTA Due Piano 2 - deep and soft... just lovely.
VI-Labs Ravenscroft - had this so long and i always come back to it - perfect in every way.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 6, 2020)

Well I don't own them all, neither am a great pianist. Would be happy with either The Grandeur or Alicias Keys. Boring, right?


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 6, 2020)

Rory said:


> Jim, what do you suppose is going to happen to this thread if every vendor of piano libraries, of which there are many, uses it as a vehicle to market their products? Early on in the thread, one vendor did what you are now doing, and deleted his post. There are entire sub-forums here specifically for marketing.



My bad - so sorry. You’re absolutely right. I’ll delete it. I hadn’t had my coffee yet and I wasn’t thinking. 🙈


----------



## Pantonal (Aug 7, 2020)

tc9000 said:


> First choice:
> 
> Simple Sam Samples Signature Grand - #1 because it makes me happy. cinematic, flexible... my fave piano atm
> 
> ...


Agree with your first choice, Simple Sam Samples Signature Grand has become my go to. It makes me happy too. I think we have to come up with an abbreviation for it. How about SSSSG?

I have the Ravenscroft and like it, but don't use it. My second choice would be Garritan CFX. It's just a great all around piano and until recently it was my 'go to' piano.


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 7, 2020)

Can I be blocked from this thread please, it's not helping my wallet this month!!!! I've picked up a few libraries this month, just when you think you're covered and happy another one appears here!!!

I said to myself this month, no more till September... off now to lookup Simple Sam Samples... SSSSG...

Thanks all, this is a fascinating thread and why are piano libraries so addictive... in a way that other kinds of libraries just aren't... !?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 7, 2020)

When people say Ravenscroft 275, do they mean the 'Close' mic perspective? Because that's actually the one I never use. My preference is a combination of the other three (Player, Side, Room).


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 7, 2020)

Alex C said:


> When people say Ravenscroft 275, do they mean the 'Close' mic perspective? Because that's actually the one I never use. My preference is a combination of the other three (Player, Side, Room).


I don't think other microphone perspectives make sense on a desert island as there are no reflections.


----------



## devonmyles (Aug 7, 2020)

These three get very regular use :

Simple Sam Steinway (the presets make life very easy).
Piano In Blue (a long term favourite).
Spitfire Soft Piano.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 8, 2020)

I think the choice is easy, Pianoteq. I've honed in on my perfect sound with it and it's all I've needed for a few years now. I just make some modifications for each particular project but always begin from the same starting point. Lots of ringing and resonance, close detail and clarity, rattly low end. Perfect.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 8, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> I think the choice is easy, Pianoteq. I've honed in on my perfect sound with it and it's all I've needed for a few years now. I just make some modifications for each particular project but always begin from the same starting point. Lots of ringing and resonance, close detail and clarity, rattly low end. Perfect.



Can I hear an example where it doesn’t sound sterile and clinical?


----------



## Tim_Wells (Aug 8, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Can I hear an example where it doesn’t sound sterile and clinical?


I don't see the need to start trashing someone's choice. His preference is just as valid as anyone else's.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 8, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> I don't see the need to start trashing someone's choice. His preference is just as valid as anyone else's.



Who trashed it? The examples I have heard sound that way to me but I am totally open to hearing ones that don't.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 8, 2020)

I guess I like True Keys, Galaxy, East West, and Emotional Piano for legit, and Olufar's Felt Piano for that sound. 

There are so many cool sounds from the piano (leaving aside prepared) depending on how you play and mic it.

Also, I don't know why people like the sounds of the pedals and all that. I mute those. If only you could with a live player -- but then you wouldn't have a live player.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 8, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Also, I don't know why people like the sounds of the pedals and all that. I mute those. If only you could with a live player -- but then you wouldn't have a live player.



This! I think there is a trend in recreating "the real thing" that leads people to add the flaws in the real thing that engineers traditionally sought to minimize.


----------



## CGR (Aug 8, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Can I hear an example where it doesn’t sound sterile and clinical?


Here's one:


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 8, 2020)

CGR said:


> Here's one:




Better than most, but it _still_ sounds sterile to me. Take that exact same piece of music and play it through e.g. the Embertone Walker Grand or ArtVista Virtual Grand 3 and you will hear that it sounds warmer and more human.


----------



## MGdepp (Aug 8, 2020)

Clearly Pianoteq and everyone who does not agree is deaf!


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 8, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> Clearly Pianoteq and everyone who does not agree is deaf!




Never said that, never would, it's subjective. I would hope you would grant me that same right.


----------



## Mason (Aug 8, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> That's why its called "your desert island piano"
> 
> Regarding the Hammersmith, if you don't mind please try my mic setup, would love to hear (pun?) what real pianists think of it.
> For this I use two kontakt instances.
> ...



Would you mind recording something with this setting to let us hear? I gave up on this piano myself and sold it.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 8, 2020)

Playing alone I can hear differences in most piano libraries. Once I mix it with other things, I usually never do. I think the only time I hear instrument nuances after more instruments are added is solo cello and maybe choirs. I think if I ever hear a sample or modeled piano difference in a mixed song it will be an instant buy.


----------



## manw (Sep 28, 2021)

First of all, if i had to choose only one, i'd rather not go. Or i'd take my real Bluthner.
Otherwise, a list of my go to's : Embertone Walker, Bechstein Digital, Noire, Sampletekk Black Grand mk2, Ascend; the list could go on, but these are my faves currently. And if i really had to pick, i'd choose Noire and Ascend, the main reason being that the Noire has the particles engine and the Ascend has the "ascended" section - so i would end up with so much more sonic possibilities, even if they are not the most realistic piano timbres i've heard.

L.E. - i just noticed i've ressurected an older thread .


----------



## dyvoid (Sep 28, 2021)

It doesn't seem to get mentioned much in these quarters, but Fracture Sounds' Midnight Grand is the one I enjoy most. I know it's technically inferior to other pianos on the market (lack of RR etc), but I just always enjoy it for how it sounds.


----------



## bill5 (Sep 28, 2021)

I may be the only one without a grand preference.  Partly as I haven't tried many of those mentioned but also I'm not likely as good as most of you on it and don't play much these days and so can't tell a diff. They all sound good to me. I guess if I did some serious A/B testing.

For now at least though the Rain Piano is definitely my fav upright.


----------



## bill5 (Sep 28, 2021)

Locks said:


> +1 for Novel Piano. Amazing that it's a free library.


If they come out with a non-HALion version, someone post it. ugh.


----------

